# Jensen 12' XS 500 Watt Each... 1000 Watt amp.



## AlanR (Aug 14, 2006)

Yoo I got a question with my subs. There rated 500 each but pump nice with 1000 but when i brdge it I can only run 1. I was wondering if i can run two subs when its bridged cause I got 2. Just like jam the other wire into the bridged terminals? Also Should my box be ported or sealed? 

thnks 

Al


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AlanR_@Nov 17 2006, 08:45 PM~6591258
> *Yoo I got a question with my subs. There rated 500 each but pump nice with 1000 but when i brdge it I can only run 1. I was wondering if i can run two subs when its bridged cause I got 2. Just like jam the other wire into the bridged terminals? Also Should my box be ported or sealed?
> 
> thnks
> ...


First, throw us a bone man, geesh...

What ohm are the coils in the subs?

Are they dual voice coil or single voice coil?

What amp do you have?

What ohm load is your amp stable to bridged, or mono, or stereo, SOMETHING...

Something, anything, please give us something to go on... :uh:


----------



## AlanR (Aug 14, 2006)

Damn dawg, there 4 ohm subs, Single voice coil (2 inch) , I got a Pyramid Arctic Series 1000 watt 2 Channel.


----------



## boskeeter (Mar 12, 2006)

i highly doubt jensen subs that are rated at 500 can handle 1000


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2006)

wire it in a series and ported tuned and flip them inside out itz gon be ill


----------



## AlanR (Aug 14, 2006)

man they handle 1000 easy..


----------



## Level33 (Jun 19, 2004)

Im pretty sure he is going by MAX watts not RMS.. I really doubt a Pyramid amp puts out 1000 watts , even max,, i think its like 200wrms per channel


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

i had a couple of these, ten to be exact. the local circut city had a sell on them one time. two for $25. i bought all they had in stock. made a killing off them locally. sold em' for $50 each. :biggrin: 

i hooked one up to my 100w home reciver and could have blown it with ease.


----------



## AlanR (Aug 14, 2006)

I had 1 bridged on 1000 it was fine, ran it for 20 + min on bass songs. I think u guys are hatten on Jensen, there not all that bad for a cheap price, I got mine 2 for $30


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AlanR_@Nov 18 2006, 12:55 AM~6592963
> *I had 1 bridged on 1000 it was fine, ran it for 20 + min on bass songs. I think u guys are hatten on Jensen, there not all that bad for a cheap price, I got mine 2 for $30
> *



if they sound good to you and you like them, what does it matter. :0


----------

